# Small C Moorii dolphin male or female?



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi just bought a C moorii dolphin and added it to my tank, it is around about 2 inches can they be sexed at this small size? was wondering if it is a male or female i attached pics any information would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, they can be sexed at that size by looking at the shape of the anal fin. Your fish appears to be female.


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

awesome thanks for your help!


----------

